
Lever (YC S12) Raises $30M for Effort to Transform Hiring - nateps
https://www.forbes.com/sites/amyfeldman/2017/07/19/recruiting-software-firm-lever-raises-30m-for-effort-to-transform-hiring
======
nateps
Hey all!

I'm Nate, Founder and CTO of Lever. We are excited to announce this key
milestone. We're a lot _more excited_ to continue creating new innovative
products, features, and technology that every company needs to finally master
their talent acquisition challenges.

I'd love to answer any questions you might have, Lever customers and people
interested in YC startups alike!

~~~
blinddev
Hi Nate,

Will any of that $30M go towards making Lever's website even remotely
accessible to screen readers and such? If you're not sure what I'm talking
about, try visiting your website with Safari and VoiceOver enabled and watch
it crash the browser (or put it into a perpetual loading state). If I see your
website linked in a job listing I just skip it altogether. I don't ask for
much, just don't kill my screen reader.

~~~
nateps
Unfortunately we were not able to reproduce:
[https://github.com/nateps/assets/blob/master/lever-jobs-
safa...](https://github.com/nateps/assets/blob/master/lever-jobs-safari-
voiceover.gif)

Do you remember when this last was that you encountered this or what specific
job site you were using? Might be best we take this offline. Could you please
email support@lever.co so we can track this and are sure we get the issue
resolved? Thank you!

~~~
nateps
Here’s a text description of the GIF, for anyone who relies entirely on a
screen reader (compared to using it together with a magnifier).

A user has www.lever.co open in Safari, with the VoiceOver narration popup
open at the bottom. They type jobs.lever.co/lever into the address bar. On
that page, they navigate down to the Backend Engineer position and go to the
job description page for that position, where they then hit the Apply button.
On the application form, they quickly go through the form fields, all the way
down to the Submit Application button. The GIF ends there.

------
sna1l
If I was to start a company, what are top reasons I should use Lever vs
competitors? You don't need to specifically state opinions about competitors,
just curious about the differentiators of Lever.

~~~
nateps
Lever's products are quite different. We believe that in order predictably
master your hiring goals, you must go beyond applicants and get in front of
the best candidates for your company. You must go outbound with sourcing,
referrals, and more—speaking to the people that are the very best fit for your
team's needs. Applicants are a vital piece of the puzzle, and Lever absolutely
provides all of the features that applicant focused products provide. However,
those features are seamlessly integrated into Lever Hire, which is a full CRM
for job candidates + an applicant tracking system.

We recently posted a piece describing how the Shopify team has used Lever to
grow from a a few hundred to over 1900 employees. Sourcing was a key part of
their strategy. [https://www.lever.co/blog/how-shopify-revolutionized-
proacti...](https://www.lever.co/blog/how-shopify-revolutionized-proactive-
sourcing)

